# Sanzioni dell'UE contro la Russia spazzate via dal nuovo accordo sul petrolio con la Turchia



## Devil man (23 Agosto 2022)

Come diverse testate giornalistiche riportano oggi..

Ankara ha raddoppiato le importazioni di petrolio russo, importando oltre 200.000 barili al giorno quest'anno - rispetto ai 98.000 dell'anno scorso - apparentemente colmando il vuoto che le sanzioni dell'UE hanno tentato di creare sulle risorse naturali di Mosca.

*"La scelta per le raffinerie turche era ovvia in quanto non hanno limiti all'acquisto di petrolio russo"*

Questi dati arrivano quando il presidente Putin e il turco Recep Tayyip Erdogan hanno promesso di stringere patti commerciali più stretti tra le nazioni all'inizio di questo mese.

*Le sanzioni occidentali contro Mosca sono tornate indietro come un boomerang, lasciando gli europei a razionare le proprie risorse per sopravvivere all'inverno *


----------



## Devil man (23 Agosto 2022)

e mhaaaaa le sanzihoooniiiii metteranno la Russia in ginocchio

una delle cose più stupide mai sentite

iniziamo a mettere i meme invernali ci aspetterà un Natale di m...


----------



## Swaitak (23 Agosto 2022)

*Salvini: 
"Sull'Ucraina la Lega farà quello che gli altri Paesi democratici ed occidentali fanno.
Comunque vadano le elezioni la collocazione internazionale dell'Italia non si cambia.
Sulle sanzioni alla Russia bisogna guardare i numeri: l'avanzo commerciale della Russia è 70 miliardi di dollari, per la prima volta nella storia il sanzionato ci guadagna. Chiedo di valutare l'utilità dello strumento: se funziona andiamo avanti ma se funziona al contrario rischiamo di andare avanti dieci anni: uno strumento che doveva dissuadere Putin nell'attacco finisce con il favorirne l'economia. 
Non vorrei che le sanzioni stiano alimentando la guerra. Spero che a Bruxelles stiano facendo una riflessione"

Letta: "La cosa peggiore che si possa fare è dare segnali di cedimento a Putin: su questo l'Italia deve essere molto netta, mantenere le sue alleanze, e non cambiare linea. Farlo vorrebbe dire darla vinta a Putin che sta ricattando l'Italia e la Ue. Al ricatto non si risponde con il cedimento. L'Italia deve immediatamente intervenire con un tetto sul costo dell'energia legato a un periodo di prezzi amministrati. Lo possiamo fare subito. Passare a un sistema di prezzi amministrati per i prossimi 12 mesi"*


----------



## Swaitak (23 Agosto 2022)

In ogni caso, basta comprendere, che come noi studiamo le sanzioni quelli dall'altra parte sono capaci di studiare delle soluzioni. Non è unilaterale la furbizia. Poi che ci perdiamo tutti qualcosa è vero.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Come diverse testate giornalistiche riportano oggi..
> 
> Ankara ha raddoppiato le importazioni di petrolio russo, importando oltre 200.000 barili al giorno quest'anno - rispetto ai 98.000 dell'anno scorso - apparentemente colmando il vuoto che le sanzioni dell'UE hanno tentato di creare sulle risorse naturali di Mosca.
> 
> ...



Spero che andiamo in default e la gente patisca di brutto, così si danno una svegliata e fanno fuori questi mentecatti che continuano a massacrarci con le loro politiche anti-itagliane.


----------



## Raryof (23 Agosto 2022)

Tra un mese i russi finiranno i missili ma SOLO SE vincerà il grande pd.


----------



## Controcorrente (23 Agosto 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Spero che andiamo in default e la gente patisca di brutto, così si danno una svegliata e fanno fuori questi mentecatti che continuano a massacrarci con le loro politiche anti-itagliane.


Adesso il default della Russia secondo voi è finto, mentre noi rischiamo il default (follia). Un po’ di misura su..

Il discorso di Salvini ha un fondamento di verità (anche se l’avanzo commerciale è solo una parte dell’economia, la Russia vive sulla vendita di Gas e Petrolio, il resto conta nulla).. però il punto è che secondo me arrivati fino a qui, bisogna insistere e dare il colpo di grazia a questo delinquenti, non arretrare e a quel punto si aver subito noi le conseguenze economiche senza arrivare al risultato.

Non si può avere trattative commerciali sull’energia con uno stato come la Russia, punto, costi quel che costi, perché ci consegneremmo al ricatto (vero e costante se restiamo dipendenti) di una nazione che al momento è, per dimensioni, storia, esercito, ideologia, la più pericolosa è inaffidabile al mondo dal punto di vista geopolitico.

Meglio soffrire, ma essere totalmente indipendenti nel 2024 che vivere quello che sarebbe un ricatto perenne.

Il mondo è cambiato con le bombe su Kiev, bisogna capirlo, non si può semplicemente tornare a quello che c’era prima (ammesso che questo sia etico, e per me non lo sarebbe).


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Come diverse testate giornalistiche riportano oggi..
> 
> Ankara ha raddoppiato le importazioni di petrolio russo, importando oltre 200.000 barili al giorno quest'anno - rispetto ai 98.000 dell'anno scorso - apparentemente colmando il vuoto che le sanzioni dell'UE hanno tentato di creare sulle risorse naturali di Mosca.
> 
> ...


Queste sanzioni sono state un lose-lose per tutti altro che "moriranno di fame ora i russi e faranno la rivoluzione di aprile" "Presto i missili finiranno".

Sono state decisioni prese di pancia da parte di tutti, con consigli poi di pseudo-esperti che non ne hanno azzeccata una (come i famosi scienzahatti). Non hanno davvero pensato alle conseguenze disastrose.. ma davvero credevano "Oh chissenefrega se chiudono la ventola del gas tanto noi dobbiamo essere grinni".

Probabilmente 30 anni non avremmo sentito la cosa, ma con i consumi di oggi tra aziende/fabbriche e famiglie era chiaro che sarebbe stato un disastro. 

Ci sono un mucchio di ingeneri e/o esperti che sono bravi a fare calcoli e sarebbero stati capaci di capire l'effetto della chiusura del GAS se i Russi chiudevano il 50% di forniture. Nessun tecnico è stato inviato in TV o sui dibattiti per avere un altro punto di vista.

Sempre i soliti economici ed esperti di geopolitica che in coro "Tranquilli presto falliranno"


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Come diverse testate giornalistiche riportano oggi..
> 
> Ankara ha raddoppiato le importazioni di petrolio russo, importando oltre 200.000 barili al giorno quest'anno - rispetto ai 98.000 dell'anno scorso - apparentemente colmando il vuoto che le sanzioni dell'UE hanno tentato di creare sulle risorse naturali di Mosca.
> 
> ...


Ma quindi i Russi sono dei dementi? Hanno sempre avuto i Turchi pronti a coprirli d'oro per i loro barili di petrolio, ma erano così stupidi da venderli solo agli Italiani ed ai Tedeschi? 
E' calato il prezzo al barile del 30% (fonte banca centrale russa), +9-10% disoccupazione nel 2022, ma va tutto bene per Putin e soci, poi al massimo li salveranno i Cinesi  

Un pò di equilibrio non farebbe male, dai.


----------



## Sam (23 Agosto 2022)

Impossibile!
Il TG1 non l'ha detto.
Quegli articoli sono stati scritti da quel fascista, razzista, novax, nazista, complottista, filo-cinese, filo-putiniano, anti-usa, anti-occidentale, anti-dimaio, anti-draghi, anti-lgbt, anti-iussoli, anti-iusscholae di Sam di MilanWorld.

Si sa che sono NARRAZIONI SEMPLICISTICHE™.
Non c'è nessun raggiro delle sanzioni, e soprattutto i colombi che vedete nel cielo sono in realtà elefanti che volano ad alta quota, e hanno pure il Green Pass, perché l'ha detto Draghi che con il Green Pass si ha la certezza di volare sicuri di non contagiarsi e contagiare le nuvole con i droplet che fuoriescono dalla proboscide.

La Russia è fallita e hanno finito le munizioni. I russi stanno scappando a gambe levate, l'Ucraina ha recuperato tutti i territori e si è persino estesa fino agli Urali, dove Zelensky e il battaglione Azov hanno organizzato un flash mob ballando tutti con i pantaloni pitonati.


----------



## claudiop77 (23 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Queste sanzioni sono state un lose-lose per tutti altro che "moriranno di fame ora i russi e faranno la rivoluzione di aprile" "Presto i missili finiranno".
> 
> Sono state decisioni prese di pancia da parte di tutti, con consigli poi di pseudo-esperti che non ne hanno azzeccata una (come i famosi scienzahatti). Non hanno davvero pensato alle conseguenze disastrose.. ma davvero credevano "Oh chissenefrega se chiudono la ventola del gas tanto noi dobbiamo essere grinni".
> 
> ...


Diciamo che è talmente evidente che nemmeno sarebbero stati necessari i tecnici per capirlo.


----------



## Devil man (23 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Queste sanzioni sono state un lose-lose per tutti altro che "moriranno di fame ora i russi e faranno la rivoluzione di aprile" "Presto i missili finiranno".
> 
> Sono state decisioni prese di pancia da parte di tutti, con consigli poi di pseudo-esperti che non ne hanno azzeccata una (come i famosi scienzahatti). Non hanno davvero pensato alle conseguenze disastrose.. ma davvero credevano "Oh chissenefrega se chiudono la ventola del gas tanto noi dobbiamo essere grinni".
> 
> ...


Altro che rivoluzione in Russia se qui non mettiamo un tetto alle bollette, la gente prima o poi deciderà di non pagarle, dovrà decidere se pagare le bollette quadruplicate o fare la spesa 

Alla fine dei conti è meglio se mi staccano la luce e vado a candele perché almeno smetto di pagare le spese fisse! Anche non accendendo niente arrivo a pagare 90€ di sole spese fisse che l'azienda energetica accolla a me.. MENSILMENTE!

Lo scorso anno con la crisi covid pagavo 53€ di luce... Ad oggi pago 156€ AL MESE di cui 90€ solo di spese fisse!!! E i miei consumi non sono aumentati..


----------



## bambagias (23 Agosto 2022)

Ergo c'è un Paese che quest'anno ha esportato 102000 barili di petrolio in meno verso la Turchia....a quanto ce lo fanno?


----------



## Devil man (23 Agosto 2022)

bambagias ha scritto:


> Ergo c'è un Paese che quest'anno ha esportato 102000 barili di petrolio in meno verso la Turchia....a quanto ce lo fanno?


Se vai a stipulare ora i contratti ti spennano è quello il problema... E poi c'è la fila..


----------



## Sam (23 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Se vai a stipulare ora i contratti ti spennano è quello il problema... E poi c'è la fila..


La cosa bella è che anche la Turchia è NATO, ma pare che per loro l'allineamento a Washington valga meno.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Come diverse testate giornalistiche riportano oggi..
> 
> Ankara ha raddoppiato le importazioni di petrolio russo, importando oltre 200.000 barili al giorno quest'anno - rispetto ai 98.000 dell'anno scorso - apparentemente colmando il vuoto che le sanzioni dell'UE hanno tentato di creare sulle risorse naturali di Mosca.
> 
> ...


Si si, le sanzioni non hanno sortito effetto, anzi solo contro chi le ha messe in atto. Sicuro. Come abboccano i pesci...


----------



## Devil man (23 Agosto 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si si, le sanzioni non hanno sortito effetto, anzi solo contro chi le ha messe in atto. Sicuro. Come abboccano i pesci...


Sisi appunto in Germania in Italia e altri paesi le bollette sono quadruplicate, in Russia cosa hanno il MC Donald can la M alla rovescia ???

Oddio.... Come abboccate voi..


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Salvini:
> "Sull'Ucraina la Lega farà quello che gli altri Paesi democratici ed occidentali fanno.
> Comunque vadano le elezioni la collocazione internazionale dell'Italia non si cambia.
> Sulle sanzioni alla Russia bisogna guardare i numeri: l'avanzo commerciale della Russia è 70 miliardi di dollari, per la prima volta nella storia il sanzionato ci guadagna. Chiedo di valutare l'utilità dello strumento: se funziona andiamo avanti ma se funziona al contrario rischiamo di andare avanti dieci anni: uno strumento che doveva dissuadere Putin nell'attacco finisce con il favorirne l'economia.
> ...


La soluzione di letta fa ridere come al solito perché sto scemo sa benissimo che prezzi amministrati vuol dire che qualcuno copre la differenza, e con cosa secondo voi? Esatto.. Tasse... 
Ma del resto lui era quello di morire per Maastricht, adesso è morire per Kiev.. Insomma, un eroe (col sedere degli altri, tanto lui a fine mese ci arriva sicuro) 
Le parole di salvini stavolta hanno senso, non dice che si deve cedere al ricatto di Putin ma che se le sanzioni non hanno effetti non ha senso portarle avanti..ed è così infatti, ci stiamo rimettendo solo noi


----------



## gabri65 (23 Agosto 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Adesso il default della Russia secondo voi è finto, mentre noi rischiamo il default (follia). Un po’ di misura su..
> 
> Il discorso di Salvini ha un fondamento di verità (anche se l’avanzo commerciale è solo una parte dell’economia, la Russia vive sulla vendita di Gas e Petrolio, il resto conta nulla).. però il punto è che secondo me arrivati fino a qui, bisogna insistere e dare il colpo di grazia a questo delinquenti, non arretrare e a quel punto si aver subito noi le conseguenze economiche senza arrivare al risultato.
> 
> ...



Ma figurati, certo, noi ci stiamo guadagnando alla grande e i russi stanno mendicando.

Ma sveglia, perdio.

Mentre altri investono in tecnologie, noi investiamo in ideologie. Gli altri costruiscono le centrali nucleari, noi facciamo le leggi per il linguaggio inclusiv*. Adesso che ce la stiamo facendo nelle mutande c'è la frenesia generale per trovare fonti alternative.

Le trattative commerciali con la Russia si possono avere. Se non ti va bene, staccati tu e soffri tu.

Io mi sono rotto di dire che mi dispiace per l'Ucraina, ma è una questione a migliaia di km di distanza, adesso basta preoccuparsi per il mondo intero solo per dar modo di pontificare a questi criminali che ci governano, e che tu sostieni, a quanto pare.


----------



## sunburn (23 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Queste sanzioni sono state un lose-lose per tutti altro che "moriranno di fame ora i russi e faranno la rivoluzione di aprile" "Presto i missili finiranno".
> 
> Sono state decisioni prese di pancia da parte di tutti, con consigli poi di pseudo-esperti che non ne hanno azzeccata una (come i famosi scienzahatti). Non hanno davvero pensato alle conseguenze disastrose.. ma davvero credevano "Oh chissenefrega se chiudono la ventola del gas tanto noi dobbiamo essere grinni".
> 
> ...


Ma il problema è che nessuna scelta sarebbe stata per noi a costo zero. Noi stiamo vedendo le conseguenze della scelta più ovvia e naturale per il nostro inquadramento geo-politico ed economico, ma rimanere “neutrali” o addirittura pro-Russia ci avrebbe portato altre conseguenze. Per esempio: avremmo(forse) avuto il gas russo, ma molto probabilmente i Paesi dai quali importiamo energia elettrica ci avrebbero sanzionato tagliando le forniture.

Io non ho le conoscenze per dire quale sarebbe stata la scelta meno sconveniente, quindi non mi esprimo. Ma mi sembra non abbia molto senso ragionare con l’alternativa secca “sanzioni Russia= guerra peste e carestia/No sanzioni= El Dorado”.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma il problema è che nessuna scelta sarebbe stata per noi a costo zero. Noi stiamo vedendo le conseguenze della scelta più ovvia e naturale per il nostro inquadramento geo-politico ed economico, ma rimanere “neutrali” o addirittura pro-Russia ci avrebbe portato altre conseguenze. Per esempio: avremmo(forse) avuto il gas russo, ma molto probabilmente i Paesi dai quali importiamo energia elettrica ci avrebbero sanzionato tagliando le forniture.
> 
> Io non ho le conoscenze per dire quale sarebbe stata la scelta meno sconveniente, quindi non mi esprimo. Ma mi sembra non abbia molto senso ragionare con l’alternativa secca “sanzioni Russia= guerra peste e carestia/No sanzioni= El Dorado”.


Sempre bello leggere che qualcuno comprende la complessità delle cose.
Fa sentire meno soli in questa giungla che è il mondo.


----------



## Devil man (23 Agosto 2022)

Questo inverno...


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Agosto 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ma il problema è che nessuna scelta sarebbe stata per noi a costo zero. Noi stiamo vedendo le conseguenze della scelta più ovvia e naturale per il nostro inquadramento geo-politico ed economico, ma rimanere “neutrali” o addirittura pro-Russia ci avrebbe portato altre conseguenze. Per esempio: avremmo(forse) avuto il gas russo, ma molto probabilmente i Paesi dai quali importiamo energia elettrica ci avrebbero sanzionato tagliando le forniture.
> 
> Io non ho le conoscenze per dire quale sarebbe stata la scelta meno sconveniente, quindi non mi esprimo. Ma mi sembra non abbia molto senso ragionare con l’alternativa secca “sanzioni Russia= guerra peste e carestia/No sanzioni= El Dorado”.


Certo e non metto in dubbio. Però 

1) I politici hanno scelto quel tipo di mestiere è il loro lavoro trovare soluzioni. Questa cosa del "Qualsiasi decisione avessimo preso tanto non sarebbe cambiato nulla" "E' colpa di Putin". Anche con il corona virus è sempre stato un continuo "non possiamo fare nulla". Allora cosa ci stanno a fare? Forse sarebbe meglio rivedere l'intera modello societario.

2) Passa per i politici che tanto quelli interessa solo farsi rieleggere e dunque non diranno mai che le cose sarebbero andate male. Ma io ho sentito parecchi esperti economici e non tutti con la solita storia "Grazie a queste sanzioni la Russia non avrà via di scampo". Da gente esperte che si basa su numeri e dati, sarei aspettato un po' di equilibria . In qualsiasi università al primo sementre ti isegnano a vedere la cose con diverse prospettive attraverso un analisi a 360 gradi e con della criticità. 

A me non è piaciuta tutta questa retorica occidentale del "si signore" e chi ha provato a formulare qualche critica verso le sanzioni è stato praticamente tacciuto all'istante. 

Noi ridevamo della Russia che li dicevano che tutto sarebbe andato bene. Ma è poi cosi diverso dalla retorica nostra occidentale? 

Mi sarei aspettato un'analisi attenta pro e contro queste sanzioni. Qual'è il worst case scenario? Quanto effettivamente dipendiamo dal gas russo? Numeri e dati e possibili scenari in caso questi domani ci chiudono tutto.


----------



## Nevergiveup (23 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Altro che rivoluzione in Russia se qui non mettiamo un tetto alle bollette, la gente prima o poi deciderà di non pagarle, dovrà decidere se pagare le bollette quadruplicate o fare la spesa
> 
> Alla fine dei conti è meglio se mi staccano la luce e vado a candele perché almeno smetto di pagare le spese fisse! Anche non accendendo niente arrivo a pagare 90€ di sole spese fisse che l'azienda energetica accolla a me.. MENSILMENTE!
> 
> Lo scorso anno con la crisi covid pagavo 53€ di luce... Ad oggi pago 156€ AL MESE di cui *90€ solo di spese fisse!!*! E i miei consumi non sono aumentati..


90 € di spese fisse per un contratto cliente domestico residente? E' tantissimo... sicuro non ci sia qualche errore da parte della società che ti commercializza la corrente nel fatturare? Io bolletta circa analoga per importo ma 100€ sono materia energia, di spese fisse in bolletta ho circa 20€


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Agosto 2022)

Con quale valuta pagano? No perché la moneta turca non vale nulla e varrà sempre meno. 

Il rublo ha valore solo in Russia.


----------



## Sam (23 Agosto 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si si, le sanzioni non hanno sortito effetto, anzi solo contro chi le ha messe in atto. Sicuro. Come abboccano i pesci...


Beh, intanto stiamo commentando un articolo che spiega che la Russia ha venduto oltre un centinaio di migliaio di barili di petrolio in più ad un paese *NATO*.

Inoltre sappiamo che:

la Russia ha dirottato le forniture di gas europeo all'India, assorbendo di fatto le perdite.
gli oligarchi russi aggirano le sanzioni sia tramite il passaporto cipriota (paese UE) e sia intestando beni a moglie e figli, visto che le sanzioni colpiscono solo la loro persona, e che ci sta perdendo sono le amministrazioni locali, specialmente italiane (vedasi la Sardegna), perché i beni sul territorio sono congelati, e tutto l'indotto di investimenti portato dagli oligarchi non c'è più.
la Russia sta obbligando gli europei a pagare il gas in Rubli, e l'ENI, come tutte le altre società energetiche, hanno aperto conti per Gazprom in tale valuta, sebbene la Von Der Leyen l'avesse dichiarato illegale.
AGGIUNGO: la Turchia (lo ripeto: PAESE NATO) ha visto un aumento esponenziale di importazioni provenienti dall'Italia, con un altrettanto aumento di esportazioni verso la Russia, segno del raggiro delle sanzioni da parte del nostro governo sanzionatore.

Sappiamo anche che ci stiamo preoccupando perché il nostro approvvigionamento energetico è insufficiente, e che persino la Germania è ormai alle porte della recessione, tanto che sia Berlino che Parigi non sono poi così convinte che la via dettata da Washington sia quella corretta.


Ma sì dai, i pesci sono gli altri.

Chiedo per un amico: la Russia è fallita?


----------



## pazzomania (23 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Certo e non metto in dubbio. Però
> 
> 1) I politici hanno scelto quel tipo di mestiere è il loro lavoro trovare soluzioni. Questa cosa del "Qualsiasi decisione avessimo preso tanto non sarebbe cambiato nulla" "E' colpa di Putin". Anche con il corona virus è sempre stato un continuo "non possiamo fare nulla". Allora cosa ci stanno a fare? Forse sarebbe meglio rivedere l'intera modello societario.
> 
> ...


A me dell' Ucraina in quanto ucraina, fregava il giusto.

Per me il limite è stato superato quando Putin ha detto senza giri di parole che della mia vita non gliene frega nulla, che sarebbe stato disposto a nuclearizzarmi alla prima invasione di campo.

Molto bene, sarà che non mi spaventa nulla nella vita, manco perdere il lavoro ( cosa che comunque non accadrà, voglio sperare che non siamo messi cosi male da dipendere in tutta la nostra esistenza dagli umori russi), allontanarsi in ogni modo da chi è mio nemico e mi farebbe fuori senza pensarci un attimo, non può avere che il mio appoggio più totale.

Sanzioni giuste o sanzioni sbagliate?
Non lo so, sono solo soldi, di cui mi importa il giusto.

Sono felice non sia accaduto ( per ora) nessuno scontro armato con l' Italia, sperando che non accadrà nemmeno in futuro, quindi se si tratterà solo di soldi pazienza, farò la mia parte come tutti.

Non biasimo chi gli avrebbe dato una pacca sulla spalla e amici come prima, ognuno faccia come vuole.
Basta nessuno rompa le scatole a chi invece ha una certa dignità e non si fa minacciare ne pestare i piedi da nessuno.


----------



## Devil man (23 Agosto 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> 90 € di spese fisse per un contratto cliente domestico residente? E' tantissimo... sicuro non ci sia qualche errore da parte della società che ti commercializza la corrente nel fatturare? Io bolletta circa analoga per importo ma 100€ sono materia energia, di spese fisse in bolletta ho circa 20€


da quando è entrato il mercato libero, è tutto uno schifo... tieni conto che ero per giunta con rata fissa per ancora un anno.. mi hanno detto per causa guerra i fissi non esistono più...

per forza maggiore disdico con loro... ( non posso fare nomi qui sul forum ) e andrò da un altro perchè non è più sostenibile..


----------



## Sam (23 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A me dell' Ucraina in quanto ucraina, fregava il giusto.
> 
> Per me il limite è stato superato quando Putin ha detto senza giri di parole che della mia vita non gliene frega nulla, che sarebbe stato disposto a nuclearizzarmi alla prima invasione di campo.
> 
> ...


Quindi stai dicendo che chi non la pensa come te è una persona senza dignità?


----------



## pazzomania (23 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Quindi stai dicendo che chi non la pensa come te è una persona senza dignità?


Si, senza dubbio.

Se ti minaccio fuori da un bar di spaccarti la faccia e tu mi chiedi scusa, sei senza dignità.
Senza palle, sicuramente.

Magari la dignità l' hai per altro, di sicuro non per il denaro.


----------



## Stex (23 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> e mhaaaaa le sanzihoooniiiii metteranno la Russia in ginocchio
> 
> una delle cose più stupide mai sentite
> 
> iniziamo a mettere i meme invernali ci aspetterà un Natale di m...


in germania ho conoscenti che mi dicono, che mentre noi qua stiamo ancora a pensare al covid e alle votazioni,
lassu stanno segando piu legna possibile, perche tra ottobre novembre chiuderanno i rubinetti... anche i verdi non dicono nulla...

siamo proprio un paesino.


----------



## Sam (23 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si, senza dubbio.
> 
> Se ti minaccio fuori da un bar di spaccarti la faccia e tu mi chiedi scusa, sei senza dignità.
> Senza palle, sicuramente.
> ...


Mi fa veramente ridere sentir parlare di dignità gente che esattamente un anno fa ha ceduto GRATIS ai ricatti del governo facendosi inoculare due dosi di vaccino, solo per poter portare la tipa al ristorante e sperare che come ringraziamento gli facesse un p0mpino.

Il senza dignità di cui parli invece ha accettato VOLONTARIAMENTE di rischiare di perdere il posto di lavoro, ha perso ogni diritto al limite dell'illegale, ha subito vessazioni e persecuzioni indicibili in uno stato di diritto, ha perso delle relazioni sentimentali e familiari, MANTENDO LA COERENZA DELLE PROPRIE DECISIONI.

Non parlare di dignità con me, @pazzomania. Non ne hai il diritto.
Io posso guardare i miei figli con orgoglio, sapendo che posso insegnare loro il valore di credere in un'idea e lottare per essa a qualunque costo.
Tu invece l'unica cosa che puoi insegnare sarà qual'è il tuo prezzo prima di venderti come la peggiore delle prostitute.


----------



## Nevergiveup (23 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> da quando è entrato il mercato libero, è tutto uno schifo... tieni conto che ero per giunta con rata fissa per ancora un anno.. mi hanno detto per causa guerra i fissi non esistono più...
> 
> per forza maggiore disdico con loro... ( non posso fare nomi qui sul forum ) e andrò da un altro perchè non è più sostenibile..


Fai bene, mandali a ******, così a naso ti stanno estorcendo denaro a tradimento.


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A me dell' Ucraina in quanto ucraina, fregava il giusto.
> 
> Per me il limite è stato superato quando Putin ha detto senza giri di parole che della mia vita non gliene frega nulla, che sarebbe stato disposto a nuclearizzarmi alla prima invasione di campo.
> 
> ...


Dopo l'invasione le soluzioni erano tre.. forse una quarta ma ti fatto tre

1) Non fare nulla. Come quando gli USA invadevano i paesi del golfo e gli altri guardavano

2) Fare qualcosa e rispondere militarmente ed avrebbe fatto partire, inevitabilmente, una guerra nucleare

3) Provare a colpire economicamente con sanzioni ed Imbarghi vari (un po come fanno con L'Iran fino ad oggi).

Qua nel forum quasi tutti sono sempre stati per la prima scelta.
Io tutto sommato dico che le sanzioni ci possono stare. 

A me quello che da più fastidio non è tanto le sanzioni ma questo modo superficiale da parte di politici, esperti e media di pensare. Hanno pensato che con qualche sanzioni si sarebbe risolto tutto quando non era vero un bel niente. Non hanno nemmeno posto qualche domanda del tipo quanto effettivamente siamo dipendenti dalla Russia sul piano energetico. Sono deluso dai giornalisti ed esperti che hanno cavalcando l'onda della "Ohh democrazia" senza porsi nemmeno una misire critica e su possibili conseguenze per noi europei.

Gli unici che hanno capito tutto, come al solito, sono stati i tedeschi che non a caso hanno tentennato fino all'ultimo per le sanzioni e hanno cercato il dialogo con Putin anche dopo l'invasione. Alla fine sto Sholtz si è sciolto anche lui ed è stato costretto a finire nel vortice e cedere.


----------



## Devil man (23 Agosto 2022)

questo è il mio consumo annuo 2021-2022, come vedete non ho avuto balzi di energia eclatanti.. non uso nemmeno il condizionatore.. sto con 1 ventilatore..

Agosto 2021 pagavo 57 euro giù di li...al mese

*questa è la bolletta di Agosto*






*E SIAMO SOLO AD AGOSTO senza asciugatrici accesi, senza forni accesi, senza acqua calda, senza termosifoni e senza luci accese perchè il sole tramonta alle 20:30

ditemi se questo è sostenibile...bo..seriamente questo inverno non so cosa fare
grazie*


----------



## pazzomania (23 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dopo l'invasione le soluzioni erano tre.. forse una quarta ma ti fatto tre
> 
> 1) Non fare nulla. Come quando gli USA invadevano i paesi del golfo e gli altri guardavano
> 
> ...



Concordo che l' opzione migliore fosse la 3.

Si poteva benissimo anche scegliere la uno, ma chi è nella testa di Putin?
Ci rendiamo conto di cosa sarebbe potuto accadere se avesse raso al suolo senza ostacoli l' Ucraina, e gli fosse balenato per la testa, che so, di attaccare anche solo uno dei 2 paesi Baltici?
Sarebbe stata guerra aperta con la NATO, altro che qualche centinaio euro in più di gas.

Io fino adesso non ho mai sentito dire, nemmeno da quei cattivoni degli USA, o dell' UE, di andarci piano altrimenti la Russia sarebbe stata rasa al suolo.
Invece la Russia l' ha fatto, e più volte, con noi e con tutti gli altri, ha minacciato senza giri di parole.

Non so quale sia la tua soglia di pazienza, la mia in quel momento è stata superata.

Non dico di giocare alla Guerra eh, non sono pazzo, ma per quanto mi riguarda è sufficiente la minaccia vitale per metterti nella colonnina "nemici"
E siccome non devo rimetterci la pelle, ma solo mero denaro... se questo serve a rendermi indipendente da chi ( ha scelto di diventare) è mio nemico, ben venga.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Mi fa veramente ridere sentir parlare di dignità gente che esattamente un anno fa ha ceduto GRATIS ai ricatti del governo facendosi inoculare due dosi di vaccino, solo per poter portare la tipa al ristorante e sperare che come ringraziamento gli facesse un p0mpino.
> 
> Il senza dignità di cui parli invece ha accettato VOLONTARIAMENTE di rischiare di perdere il posto di lavoro, ha perso ogni diritto al limite dell'illegale, ha subito vessazioni e persecuzioni indicibili in uno stato di diritto, ha perso delle relazioni sentimentali e familiari, MANTENDO LA COERENZA DELLE PROPRIE DECISIONI.
> 
> ...


Qua l' unico che vuole vendersi a chi l' ha minacciato pur di pagare meno un metro cubo di gas... sei proprio tu, eh.
Se proprio vogliamo parlare di prostituzione.

Io son disposto a pagare per non ciulare, l' esatto opposto di quello che vuoi fare tu.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Agosto 2022)

L' eni comunque ha trovato un pozzo di gas vicino a Cipro, speriamo bene che non si pappi quello pure la Turchia


----------



## Devil man (23 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Qua l' unico che vuole vendersi a chi l' ha minacciato pur di pagare meno un metro cubo di gas... sei proprio tu, eh.
> Se proprio vogliamo parlare di prostituzione.
> 
> Io son disposto a pagare per non ciulare, l' esatto opposto di quello che vuoi fare tu.


si vede che te la passi bene a soldi se no non faresti certi discorsi superficiali... arrivano bollette da capogiro alle aziende e ai privati non per essere..molti andranno in banca rotta per questi " pacchetti sanzioni "


----------



## Sam (23 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Qua l' unico che vuole vendersi a chi l' ha minacciato pur di pagare meno un metro cubo di gas... sei proprio tu, eh.
> Se proprio vogliamo parlare di prostituzione.
> 
> Io son disposto a pagare per non ciulare, l' esatto opposto di quello che vuoi fare tu.


No, amico mio. Io sono quello che ha sempre detto chiaramente che l'Italia deve fare gli interessi dell'Italia, non fare gli interessi di Washington e pagarne il prezzo.
Se l'Italia deve fare una guerra, che la faccia. Ma la deve fare per tutelare il SUO interesse, non quello di qualcun altro.

E chiudo qui la storia della dignità, perché la stronz4ta ormai l'hai sparata e lo schiaffo virtuale ormai l'hai preso.
La prossima volta che vuoi dare lezioni di moralità, assicurati di avere ben chiaro il tuo interlocutore.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dopo l'invasione le soluzioni erano tre.. forse una quarta ma ti fatto tre
> 
> 1) Non fare nulla. Come quando gli USA invadevano i paesi del golfo e gli altri guardavano
> 
> ...


Si guardano bene dal consultare le associazioni di categoria..meglio i prefessoroni Teoriconi


----------



## pazzomania (23 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> E chiudo qui la storia della dignità, perché la stronz4ta ormai l'hai sparata e lo schiaffo virtuale ormai l'hai preso.


Sei davvero convinto?

Dio mio, stai stra-male.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> si vede che te la passi bene a soldi se no non faresti certi discorsi... arrivano bollette da capogiro alle aziende non per essere..molti andranno in banca rotta per questi " pacchetti sanzioni


Passarsela bene è sempre relativo.
Comunque no, devo farmi un culo tanto come tutti.

Quelli che se la passano bene sono altri, purtroppo per me.
I maggiori costi impattano su di me come su tutti, sempre purtroppo per me.

Ma non mi importa, rinuncerò a qualcosa di "superfluo" se servirà.
Non sono questi per me i problemi della vita.

Come ho già detto a @Tifo'o , se scegli di essere mio nemico in un certo senso, per me è finita, non mi piego più.
Non si tratta mica di andare in guerra o crepare eh, si tratta solo di tagliare i rami secchi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 3057
> 
> 
> questo è il mio consumo annuo 2021-2022, come vedete non ho avuto balzi di energia eclatanti.. non uso nemmeno il condizionatore.. sto con 1 ventilatore..
> ...



Fai disdetta del canone rai e ti risparmi 20 euro a bolletta, meglio di niente sono.


----------



## Sam (23 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sei davvero convinto?
> 
> Dio mio, stai stra-male.


Sì, amico mio. E se avessi un briciolo di amor proprio seguiresti il detto "è meglio stare zitti e dare l'impressione di essere stupidi, piuttosto che aprire bocca e darne la conferma", sapendo che se il primo che si è venduto per convenienza.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Agosto 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Sì, amico mio. E se avessi un briciolo di amor proprio seguiresti il detto "è meglio stare zitti e dare l'impressione di essere stupidi, piuttosto che aprire bocca e darne la conferma", sapendo che se il primo che si è venduto per convenienza.


Urca, servirebbe un sottofondo musicale che dia un po' di epicità a queste boiate.

Rispondo ironicamente e chiudo perchè altrimenti i mod s' arrabbiano.


----------



## Devil man (23 Agosto 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Fai disdetta del canone rai e ti risparmi 20 euro a bolletta, meglio di niente sono.


già fatto, ogni anno lo faccio grazie per il consiglio


----------



## pazzomania (23 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 3057
> 
> 
> questo è il mio consumo annuo 2021-2022, come vedete non ho avuto balzi di energia eclatanti.. non uso nemmeno il condizionatore.. sto con 1 ventilatore..
> ...



L' anno scorso, Giugno/Luglio ho consumato 350kw e pagato 84 euro

Quest' anno, Giugno / Luglio con condizionatore a palla visto il caldo ho consumato 400kw, 160 euro, quasi il doppio con il 15% in più di consumi.
Questo a casa mia e con un contratto fatto fortunatamente a febbraio.

A casa della mia ragazza invece paghiamo ancora una stupidaggine, il contratto scade a fine agosto.
Da settembre aumenti vorticosi.

L' unico consiglio Draghiano che posso darti, è consumare meno.
Resto da fare non c'è, per il momento.

Io ho già stabilito le misure che prenderò per contenere i consumi senza buttare troppi soldi e senza rinunciare al confort, ma comunque dovrò spendere di più, ovviamente.

Se non ho conteggiato male dovrei cavarmela con circa 600 euro in più all' anno, finchè i prezzi non si normalizzano un pò.


----------



## CS10 (23 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> già fatto, ogni anno lo faccio grazie per il consiglio


Come fate? Avete più di 75 anni? O non possedete nessuna tv?


----------



## Devil man (23 Agosto 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> Come fate? Avete più di 75 anni? O non possedete nessuna tv?


lo faccio e basta, io sinceramente da anni non guardo la tv "via cavo" non vedo il motivo di pagare un servizio che non usufruisco.

si lo so... se ho una tv sono obbligato a farlo... bè non mi interessa come non mi interessava vaccinarmi


----------



## CS10 (23 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> lo faccio e basta, io sinceramente da anni non guardo la tv "via cavo" non vedo il motivo per pagare un servizio che non usufruisco


Ah ok dichiari di non avere una TV


----------



## Devil man (23 Agosto 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> Ah ok dichiari di non avere una TV


si esatto...quando mi si spaccherà la tv mi comprerò un proiettore


----------



## Sam (23 Agosto 2022)

CS10 ha scritto:


> Come fate? Avete più di 75 anni? O non possedete nessuna tv?


Io non ho nessuna TV.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (23 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si, senza dubbio.
> 
> Se ti minaccio fuori da un bar di spaccarti la faccia e tu mi chiedi scusa, sei senza dignità.
> Senza palle, sicuramente.
> ...


Ok saresti stato più contento se la Russia non agiva..
Saresti morto lo stesso con una bomba atomica
ma saresti rimasto all'oscuro di tutto..
Ma con tutta la dignità del mondo 

Almeno che tu non sapevi già delle uscite di Putin
*per noi cittadini europei *ovviamente da noi
Zero e dico zero informazioni sulle perplessità di Putin
[che ripeto per ben 2 volte si rammaricava perché nonostante il grande rischio di scontro Atomico..
i nostri paladini non ci dicevano un bel niente]


----------



## Tifo'o (23 Agosto 2022)

Intanto ora quelli che stanno incominciando a sanguinare sono le piccole attività. Pizzerie/ristoranti, mini fastfood vari, pasticcerie , bar... ovviamente perché questi hanno forni e consumi alti.


----------



## Devil man (23 Agosto 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Intanto ora quelli che stanno incominciando a sanguinare sono le piccole attività. Pizzerie/ristoranti, mini fastfood vari, pasticcerie , bar... ovviamente perché questi hanno forni e consumi alti.


Le margherite si stanno avvicinando ai 10€ nei centri urbani dove gli affitti costano di più, se vai invece provincia trovi prezzi ancora umani.


----------



## __king george__ (23 Agosto 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Si si, le sanzioni non hanno sortito effetto, anzi solo contro chi le ha messe in atto. Sicuro. Come abboccano i pesci...


secondo loro decine di nazioni (avanzate peraltro) avrebbero varato delle misure che fanno danni gravi a loro e basta...cosi tanto per sport

decine centinaia di tecnici economisti ecc che non hanno capito nulla...  

andatevi a vedere quello che dicono gli economisti russi sulle sanzioni e poi ditemi se fanno male o no

dalla governatrice della banca russa in avanti...le postai anche tempo fa


----------



## Devil man (23 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> secondo loro decine di nazioni (avanzate peraltro) avrebbero varato delle misure che fanno danni gravi a loro e basta...cosi tanto per sport
> 
> decine centinaia di tecnici economisti ecc che non hanno capito nulla...
> 
> ...


Poi ne riparliamo quando metà Ucraina sarà inglobata dalla Russia se le sanzihoooni avevano una utilità....

Tanto chi ci rimette è sempre il ceto medio


----------



## Sam (23 Agosto 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> secondo loro decine di nazioni (avanzate peraltro) avrebbero varato delle misure che fanno danni gravi a loro e basta...cosi tanto per sport
> 
> decine centinaia di tecnici economisti ecc che non hanno capito nulla...
> 
> ...


E intanto, lo ribadisco ancora una volta, state commentando un articolo che dice che la Russia ha venduto praticamente più del doppio dei barili di petrolio venduti l'anno prima ad un paese NATO.

Mi risulta che le conclusioni siano ben opposte a quelle a cui vorresti far passare.
E lo ripeto: ieri sera c'è stato un bel servizio di Report che mostrava l'inefficacia delle sanzioni.


----------



## Raryof (23 Agosto 2022)

In sostanza si è usata la guerra in Ucraina per arrivare fin qui, chissà cosa c'è dietro, il motivo di questa spinta verso il degrado eterno e l'insostenibilità spacciata per sostenibilità, ci vogliono più green? più poveri? più ipocondriaci? vogliono togliere ricchezza, distruggere le etnie europee, le culture, le tradizioni, le piccole attività, chi fa concorrenza ai bestioni mondiali, vogliono farci consumare meno o pagare di più? vogliono normalizzare questa vita e fare selezione?
Una cosa l'ho capita, serve distruzione del tessuto sociale ed economico segno che tutte le misure prese ben prima della pandemia e anche dopo dovevano portare ad un crollo di tutto ciò che potevamo pensare di avere garantito, un benessere da persone benestanti, libere, ma non ricche, costi contenuti, ma probabilmente non esserci protetti in alcuni settori (finanziario in primis, non avendo più una moneta nostra per gestire crisi pensate 100 anni fa dall'interno) ha fatto sì che si potesse agire indisturbati attraverso la collettività, l'unione, la brava e superiore Ue, per ricchezza intendo pure il predomonio di un'etnia comune, italiana, storica, signori il futuro è la diversità e l'esclusività (oltre alla falsa inclusività), se vengono imposte misure è per garantire che il sistema collassi e si possa distruggere la storia, i confini, tutto ciò che è d'interesse nazionale ma che deve essere gestito da interessi sovranazionali, questa forma non porta mai a soluzioni ma al contrario, porta al controllo e alla disomogeneità di un popolo non più sovrano ma "protetto", per cui alla base c'è la mancanza di forza per poter resistere proprio perché c'è degrado e disomogeneità sociale, culturale, protezione però significa che tu sei in emergenza e ci sei finito con tutte le scarpe perché persone mortali hanno agito una vita per esterni e hanno fatto il loro percorso, avendo ceduto il futuro delle generazioni future si butterà via anche il presente che come vedete non dà sbocchi per un futuro migliore e al sicuro ma ad un futuro da persone protette nel caos eterno.
Ciò che secondo me è cambiato rispetto a diversi anni fa è che siamo stati obbligati ad affidarci alle istituzioni politiche, quelle sgangherate di prima poi diventate superiori, un'emergenza alla volta, è il segno che siamo finiti in un vortice che non finirà più perché soluzione farà sempre rima con istituzione e al posto di soluzioni ci saranno ulteriori emergenze che metteranno da parte l'emergenza vecchia per quella nuova, chiamamolo passatempo moderno, collettivo, mentre nell'ombra qualcuno e qualcosa agisce e sta facendo di tutto per toglierci di mezzo, toglierci tutto facendoci credere di essere sempre gli stessi e con le stesse garanzie di prima, garanzie che nemmeno il tuo stesso stato dove sei nato e vissuto ti dà più perché quello stesso stato non risponde più in favore tuo ma in favore di altri, in attesa di delucidazioni uniche più grandi di noi, sovranazionali ed in via del tutto emergenziale eh, momentanea, la parolina magica.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> *Salvini:
> "Sull'Ucraina la Lega farà quello che gli altri Paesi democratici ed occidentali fanno.
> Comunque vadano le elezioni la collocazione internazionale dell'Italia non si cambia.
> Sulle sanzioni alla Russia bisogna guardare i numeri: l'avanzo commerciale della Russia è 70 miliardi di dollari, per la prima volta nella storia il sanzionato ci guadagna. Chiedo di valutare l'utilità dello strumento: se funziona andiamo avanti ma se funziona al contrario rischiamo di andare avanti dieci anni: uno strumento che doveva dissuadere Putin nell'attacco finisce con il favorirne l'economia.
> Non vorrei che le sanzioni stiano alimentando la guerra. Spero che a Bruxelles stiano facendo una riflessione"*


Buongiorno!

Comunque, io non voto questi pagliacci, ma speriamo che Salvini si faccia valere al governo su questo punto, visto che la Meloni, da come parla, vuole fare le stesse cose fatte da Draghi.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Buongiorno!
> 
> Comunque, io non voto questi pagliacci, ma speriamo che Salvini si faccia valere al governo su questo punto, visto che la Meloni, da come parla, vuole fare le stesse cose fatte da Draghi.


Brava Meloni, sempre più convinto della scelta in questo desolante panorama politico.

Fabri, già che ascolti Salvini per me sbagli, non puo' uscire nulla di sensato da quella bocca, piuttosto fidati delle tue di idee, non di quelle di Salvini

Detto questo, già tra Salvini e Draghi, c'è un abisso di autorevolezza e competenza che dovrebbe portarti a "fidarti" maggiormente di Draghi, ma ok, ci sono le banche, gli USA, la UE, i complotti ecc ecc...ok non fidiamoci di Draghi per partito preso.

Ma se Meloni e Draghi pensano cose in comune, e Salvini dice il contrario, ma come diavolo fai a credere che ci la possibilità anche solo di 1 su un milione che quello che ha ragione sia Salvini ?


----------



## fabri47 (23 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Brava Meloni, sempre più convinto della scelta in questo desolante panorama politico.
> 
> Fabri, già che ascolti Salvini per me sbagli, non puo' uscire nulla di sensato da quella bocca, piuttosto fidati delle tue di idee, non di quelle di Salvini
> 
> ...


Su Salvini sono d'accordo con te, è imbarazzante, però la penso come lui in quel discorso che ha fatto. Queste sanzioni stanno rinforzando Putin, ma soprattutto danneggiando le nostre economie. È un dato di fatto.

La Meloni, semplicemente, ha prenotato la premiership e quindi deve dire (e speriamo non fare) certe cose.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Su Salvini sono d'accordo con te, è imbarazzante, però la penso come lui in quel discorso che ha fatto. Queste sanzioni stanno rinforzando Putin, ma soprattutto danneggiando le nostre economie. È un dato di fatto.
> 
> La Meloni, semplicemente, ha prenotato la premiership e quindi deve dire (e speriamo non fare) certe cose.


- il surplus commerciale dalla Russia è dato dall' aumento del costo delle materie prime, dillo a quel accalappiatore ( sciacallo, vista la situzione) di consensi di Salvini e non ascoltarlo mai più 

- se la Russia avesse avuto convenienza a darlo ai cinesi o agli indiani, l' avrebbe fatto già da prima.

Le sanzioni, in quanto tali, colpiscono ovviamente sia chi le applica sia chi le subisce, altrimenti non esisterebbe nemmeno la parola.

Ad ogni modo, con i prezzi raggiunti dalle materie prime *ANTE *(Rebic)* - GUERRA *il surplus commerciale della Russia sarebbe stato ancora maggiore continuando a venderlo agli Europei.
Tutte le compagnie del settore hanno fatto utili record, anche italiane, e sempre ante-guerra, come è ovvio che sia ogni volta che hai "a magazzino" una merce e i suoi prezzi decollano.

Non è che la Russia ha fatto un surplus record GRAZIE alle sanzioni.
Altrimenti si sarebbe sanzionata da sola, no?

Andare alla ricerca di voti dicendo "La Russia grazie alle sanzioni ha guadagnato ancora di più" è quanto di più deplorevole un politico possa fare, visto il momento e visto che molte persone hanno alcune difficoltà.
E' letteralmente sciacallaggio ( che poi è il suo modus operandi)

E se non sta mentendo, mi rimangio tutto, ma è ancora peggio, significa che come sempre non ci ha capito un tubo.

Credere che le sanzioni i russi "non le sentano" fa scopa con credere che le sanzioni alla Russia "non le avremmo sentite" anche noi.
Se c'era convenienza per entrambi dallo scambio commerciale, è automaticamente chiaro che cessare lo scambio commerciale leda entrambe le parti.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Agosto 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Su Salvini sono d'accordo con te, è imbarazzante, però la penso come lui in quel discorso che ha fatto. Queste sanzioni stanno rinforzando Putin, ma soprattutto danneggiando le nostre economie. È un dato di fatto.
> 
> La Meloni, semplicemente, ha prenotato la premiership e quindi deve dire (e speriamo non fare) certe cose.



La Meloni, per me, ha semplicemente preso atto del fatto che le scelte in politica estera - di un suo eventuale governo - non potranno essere molto diverse da quelle di Draghi. Salvini può anche avere ragione ma non potrà discostarsi da quanto deciso altrove.


----------



## pazzomania (23 Agosto 2022)

Concludo @fabri47 dicendoti che le sanzioni sarebbe stato meglio non ci fossero state per la nostra economia.

Cosi come sarebbe stato meglio non ci fosse stata la Guerra in Ucraina.

E ciliegina sulla torta, sarebbe stato ancora meglio per la nostra economia se i cinesi evitassero di mangiare ratti vivi o per chi vuole, fare esperimenti di laboratorio con i virus.

Ma purtroppo le cose accadono, il mondo è complesso e i problemi vanno affrontati, anche quando non li volevi affatto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Agosto 2022)

A me non interessa nulla del surplus commerciale o del mcdonald con la m rovesciata in Russia.
Io guardo in casa mia e vedo che a breve in Italia,grazie a tutti i politici che hanno scelto di seguire nella sua follia quel rottincùlo di zelensky, ci sarà solamente da piangere.

Frega proprio niente se piangeranno anche i russi,ma le sanzioni dovevano servire a far piangere *solamente* loro, non sia noi sia loro. A questo punto si faceva prima a fare niente e fine della storia.
"eeeeh ma gli analisti,gli esperti,l'intleligence.........." ma che si fottano tutti


----------



## Blu71 (23 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> A me non interessa nulla del surplus commerciale o del mcdonald con la m rovesciata in Russia.
> Io guardo in casa mia e vedo che a breve in Italia,grazie a tutti i politici che hanno scelto di seguire nella sua follia quel rottincùlo di zelensky, ci sarà solamente da piangere.
> 
> Frega proprio niente se piangeranno anche i russi,ma le sanzioni dovevano servire a far piangere *solamente* loro, non sia noi sia loro. A questo punto si faceva prima a fare niente e fine della storia.
> "eeeeh ma gli analisti,gli esperti,l'intleligence.........." ma che si fottano tutti



Sai bene che l’Italia non poteva che aderire “spontaneamente” alle sanzioni e, per quanto nocivo per la nostra economia, di fatto nemmeno il prossimo probabile Governo di CDX potrà smarcarsi più di tanto da scelte di altri.


----------



## Milanoide (23 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> da quando è entrato il mercato libero, è tutto uno schifo... tieni conto che ero per giunta con rata fissa per ancora un anno.. mi hanno detto per causa guerra i fissi non esistono più...
> 
> per forza maggiore disdico con loro... ( non posso fare nomi qui sul forum ) e andrò da un altro perchè non è più sostenibile..


È una situazione difficile e complicata, sia in Italia che in Europa.

L'occidente ha alcuni feticci ben difesi e che politicamente risultano al momento inattaccabili, anche se si inizia a boccheggiare per carenza di ossigeno.

Un feticcio è che il prezzo del gas si faccia sul mercato delle contrattazioni in Olanda e non si riesca a superare questa cosa per rispetto del libero mercato nonostante si sia sostanzialmente in guerra. Ed i tedeschi stanno a guardare. Per quanto? (Su dai, bisogna invaderli questi Orange. È un po' che non lo fate...)

Criticabilissima la posizione della Turchia, paese Nato. (Giusto Sam).

Qualcuno critica anche la Norvegia che piena di idrocarburi sta covando zitta zitta su quella torta di profitti che con questi prezzi aumenta di volume a dismisura. Nessuna solidarietà europea.

Venendo al dunque, la situazione in Italia è incasinata. Strano. Un decreto del governo da alcuni giorni vieta ai fornitori di modificare le tariffe (sempre che non lo avessero già fatto).
Il fornitore così bloccato rischia di dover vendere sotto costo ed in prospettiva fallire, specie se è solo un rivenditore.

Un esperto di settore, ritiene questo decreto giuridicamente attaccabile dal punto di vista delle normative del mercato libero.
Lo considera un decreto populista sovranista, anche se emanato da Draghi.
Lo considera una polpetta avvelenata perché il vero partito populista sovranista che uscirà dalle elezioni, la Meloni, per ottemperare ad una sentenza giudiziaria dovrà adottare una misura di mercato libero contro la volontà di tutti i propri elettori.
L'esperto è anche critico verso le misure a pioggia finora adottate, aiutano tutti indistintamente, senza distinguere fra chi ce la potrebbe fare lo stesso e chi no.

L'esperto è giustamente critico sul fatto che non vengono proposti e premiati atteggiamenti virtuosi di minor consumo.
Trend di aumenti che parte da prima dell'inizio della guerra.
Bollette in ascesa.
Hai ridotto il riscaldamento ? No.
Hai messo un maglione in più? No.
Però mi lamento che i prezzi salgono.

Ciliegina: le aziende di Stato, nonostante le misure del Governo, NON STANNO RESTITUENDO GLI EXTRAPROFITTI.

L'unica cosa certa è che Putin le debolezze e contraddizioni occidentali le conosce bene e le titilla quotidianamente.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sai bene che l’Italia non poteva che aderire “spontaneamente” alle sanzioni e, per quanto nocivo per la nostra economia, di fatto nemmeno il prossimo probabile Governo di CDX potrà smarcarsi più di tanto da scelte di altri.



Io so solo che la Turchia,da 70 membro della NATO, ha avuto la possibilità di smarcarsi dalla follia occidentale e prendere le decisioni in totale autonomia e in base a ciò che era meglio per la propria nazione. E infatti ora mangiano a sbaffo a 4 ganasce,alla facciazza nostra (UE)!

E stanno guadagnando su tutto.
Da una parte guadagnano vendendo droni (e non solo) all'ugraina e a tutto il mondo (droni che stranamente si sono rivelati molto performanti), dall'altra continuano a guadagnare concedendo rifugio agli oligarchi russi e chiudendo affari vantaggiosi con la russia.
Accordi che noi come beoti e mangia  ci sogneremo anche la notte.

E a livello mediatico ?
Noi abbiamo Giggino er bibitaro che è andato in missione in Russia e l'hanno fotografato mentre sbranava le varie pietanze del buffet (infatti era stato perchiulato sia dai russi e sia dagli ucraini), dall'altra parte Erdocane che va in ucraina,russia,siria,stringe accordi,organizza riunioni e conferenze,cerca di far incontrare zelensky e putin,sblocca il grano da odessa,apre e chiude lo stretto dei dardanelli.

Erdocane sta facendo la figura migliore di tutti,rendiamoci conto.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Agosto 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Io so solo che la Turchia,da 70 membro della NATO, ha avuto la possibilità di smarcarsi dalla follia occidentale e prendere le decisioni in totale autonomia e in base a ciò che era meglio per la propria nazione. E infatti ora mangiano a sbaffo a 4 ganasce,alla facciazza nostra (UE)!
> 
> E stanno guadagnando su tutto.
> Da una parte guadagnano vendendo droni (e non solo) all'ugraina e a tutto il mondo (droni che stranamente si sono rivelati molto performanti), dall'altra continuano a guadagnare concedendo rifugio agli oligarchi russi e chiudendo affari vantaggiosi con la russia.
> ...



La Turchia non è una colonia USA ed Erdogan, in ogni caso, non deve certo seguire procedure democratiche nelle sue decisioni.
Che poi i nostri politicanti non valgono nulla è assodato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Agosto 2022)

Oh, io per ora il topic non lo chiudo, però spero che alcuni di voi sappiano quando fermarsi con certi batti e ribatti che portano agli insulti.


----------



## vota DC (23 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Come diverse testate giornalistiche riportano oggi..
> 
> Ankara ha raddoppiato le importazioni di petrolio russo, importando oltre 200.000 barili al giorno quest'anno - rispetto ai 98.000 dell'anno scorso - apparentemente colmando il vuoto che le sanzioni dell'UE hanno tentato di creare sulle risorse naturali di Mosca.
> 
> ...


L'azerbajan è straricco di petrolio da sempre (Hitler puntava al petrolio di Baku) ed è fantoccio della Turchia. I turchi non ne hanno bisogno di quello russo.....lo fanno per rivenderlo in Europa!


----------



## Blu71 (24 Agosto 2022)

Zelensky nel giorno dell'indipendenza dell' Ucraina: Combatteremo sino alla fine.​


----------



## Blu71 (24 Agosto 2022)

*Stoltenberg (NATO): È necessario continuare a fornire assistenza militare all'Ucraina, ma l'inverno si avvicina - sarà dura - *e _l'Europa pagherà un prezzo per il suo sostegno a Kiev._​


----------



## Blu71 (24 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Stoltenberg (NATO): È necessario continuare a fornire assistenza militare all'Ucraina, ma l'inverno si avvicina - sarà dura - *e _l'Europa pagherà un prezzo per il suo sostegno a Kiev._​



Gli USA invece ci guadagnano.


----------



## gabri65 (24 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Stoltenberg (NATO): È necessario continuare a fornire assistenza militare all'Ucraina, ma l'inverno si avvicina - sarà dura - *e _l'Europa pagherà un prezzo per il suo sostegno a Kiev._​



Mi ricorda quella kretina della mia ex.

Pagava le rate della moto di suo fratello, e poi veniva da me a piagnucolare che non riusciva ad andare avanti nonostante il lavoro. Faceva comunella con mia madre per ingraziarsela e potermi manipolare, 'sta fessa.

Mollata.


----------



## Swaitak (24 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Stoltenberg (NATO): È necessario continuare a fornire assistenza militare all'Ucraina, ma l'inverno si avvicina - sarà dura - *e _l'Europa pagherà un prezzo per il suo sostegno a Kiev._​


Grazie per aver pensato ad ogni singolo particolare.


----------



## Sam (24 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky nel giorno dell'indipendenza dell' Ucraina: Combatteremo sino alla fine.​


Non ha specificato bene. Intendeva fino alla fine del mandato di Joe Biden.



Blu71 ha scritto:


> *Stoltenberg (NATO): È necessario continuare a fornire assistenza militare all'Ucraina, ma l'inverno si avvicina - sarà dura - *e _l'Europa pagherà un prezzo per il suo sostegno a Kiev._​


Un’idiota come questo non poteva che chiamarsi Stoltenberg. Un nome una garanzia.


----------



## Alkampfer (24 Agosto 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> *Le sanzioni occidentali contro Mosca sono tornate indietro come un boomerang, lasciando gli europei a razionare le proprie risorse per sopravvivere all'inverno *


che poi è sempre stato il vero obiettivo, checcènedicano i professoroni qui dentro e fuori.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Agosto 2022)

Ho appena trovato sta roba.


----------



## Swaitak (24 Agosto 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho appena trovato sta roba.
> 
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3072


forse per risorse intendevano quelle Boldrianiane


----------



## gabri65 (24 Agosto 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Ho appena trovato sta roba.
> 
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 3072



Articolo redatto leggendo i post su questo forum, a quanto pare.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> forse per risorse intendevano quelle Boldrianiane



La cosa che mi fa incazzare è che poi sta gente è quella che ha "la patente" per dire cosa è vero e cosa no.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> forse per risorse intendevano quelle Boldrianiane



Ma no. Putin non sa di non avere più risorse e continua la guerra


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Agosto 2022)

Ci aggiungo pure repubblica, articolo datata 26 marzo. Praticamente ogni mese finisce le risorse il mese dopo. Rileggere sta roba oggi fa pensare. Fortunatamente non si è ancora arrivati al punto di modificare i vecchi articoli, ma prima o poi ci arriveremo per me


----------



## Raryof (24 Agosto 2022)

Se avessero saputo che avrebbe finito le armi dopo 10 giorni sarebbe stato un dramma, invece si sapeva che la guerra sarebbe pacificamente andata avanti nel verso giusto e con le tempistiche migliori soprattutto per l'occidente buono, poi non so se questa guerra sia stata usata per innescare la crisi in altri settori specifici, il reset, ma probabilmente sì, non si fa niente affinché ci sia pace e serenità, tutt'altro, guardate le presunte sanzioni, non hanno fatto nulla, perché non dovevano fare nulla, ma fa strano che le stesse abbiano avuto un risvolto di ritorno ovviamente negativo per cui l'interesse era arrivare lì, creare il buco e usare la guerra in Ucraina per preparare il mondo ad una nuova era, quella dello sdoganamento facile del bellicismo buono propagandato in una certa maniera (ormai 2+2 fa sempre guerra, calcolo facilissimo come parlare di pace e invio di armi allo stesso tempo, soprattutto chi come Sanna Marin o personaggi simili 10 anni fa andava in giro col perizoma arcobaleno o il proprio paese era assolutissimamente contro la NATO "buona", organismo difensivo non troppo difensivo), una distruzione del proprio tessuto economico commissariato da monete non sovrane ecc ecc è la base per arrivare a guerre più grandi, significa che, nel tuo collettivo che ti obbliga a fare certe cose, sei dentro per cui sei già schierato e non stai facendo questo per arrivare alla pace dopo la vittoria della grande Ucraina, ma lo stai facendo per arrivare allo scontro in cui sei stato tirato dentro, essendo tu paese non sovrano, ricco sì, utile sì, ma non sovrano, la ricchezza non dà più sovranità se è collegata ai poteri forti, sovranazionali, la ricchezza è il mezzo per preparare il mondo al suo destino e al destino di una specie umana ormai persa, lo scontro come passatempo geopolitico e la distruzione, la morte del benessere comune come la perversione finale di chi tira i fili e non rischia mai nulla.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' anno scorso, Giugno/Luglio ho consumato 350kw e pagato 84 euro
> 
> Quest' anno, Giugno / Luglio con condizionatore a palla visto il caldo ho consumato 400kw, 160 euro, quasi il doppio con il 15% in più di consumi.
> Questo a casa mia e con un contratto fatto fortunatamente a febbraio.
> ...


fammi un riassuntino, dato che non seguo:

- l'europa non importa più gas dalla russia quindi? si dovrà abbassare il riscaldamento in casa? come fanno a controllarlo? di quanto salirà in % la bolletta?

- perchè l'energia sta salendo e di quanto in %?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Agosto 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zelensky nel giorno dell'indipendenza dell' Ucraina: Combatteremo sino alla fine.​



Certo. Combatteremo sino alla fine con le RISORSE degli europei.
Fino a quando non ci faremo male tutti.


----------



## Alkampfer (24 Agosto 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Praticamente ogni mese finisce le risorse il mese dopo.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> fammi un riassuntino, dato che non seguo:
> 
> - l'europa non importa più gas dalla russia quindi? si dovrà abbassare il riscaldamento in casa? come fanno a controllarlo? di quanto salirà in % la bolletta?
> 
> - perchè l'energia sta salendo e di quanto in %?


L' Europa importa gas dalla Russia e vuole continuare a farlo nel breve, quello che si teme è che la Russia chiuda i rubinetti.
A quel punto, non so con esattezza se avremo carenza del 5,10,20,30 % di gas necessario.
Ma dipenderà da vari fattori, penso si abbiano solo stime.

A casa non dovrai abbassare nulla, non sei controllabile, per molti verrà automatico abbassare di un grado, pena bolletta salatissima.

Abbasseranno e sprecheranno meno la cosa pubblica ( unico lato positivo) e probabilmente le attività come i negozi.
Fino a certi costi, penso verranno salvaguardate le aziende.

L' energia elettrica sale perchè tantissima dell' energia è prodotta con turbine a gas.
A lavoro facciamo la parte del camino/scarico-fumi per una marea di turbine a gas che vanno a finire in Italia e in tutto il mondo poi.


----------



## Swaitak (24 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' Europa importa gas dalla Russia e vuole continuare a farlo nel breve, quello che si teme è che la Russia chiuda i rubinetti.
> A quel punto, non so con esattezza se avremo carenza del 5,10,20,30 % di gas necessario.
> Ma dipenderà da vari fattori, penso si abbiano solo stime.
> 
> ...


aggiungo che le riserve di gas Italiane sono quasi ok, abbiamo quasi raggiunto la soglia del 80%.
C'è però quell'accordo europeo per cui volontariamente (per adesso) si devono tagliare i consumi del 15% , (per l'Italia il taglio dovrebbe essere del 7%).

Se vogliono i controlli li potrebbero fare anche in casa da contatore, ma speriamo di non arrivare a quel punto, ce ne sono tanti di sprechi da tagliare..


----------



## pazzomania (24 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> aggiungo che le riserve di gas Italiane sono quasi ok, abbiamo quasi raggiunto la soglia del 80%.
> C'è però quell'accordo europeo per cui volontariamente (per adesso) si devono tagliare i consumi del 15% , (per l'Italia il taglio dovrebbe essere del 7%).



Infatti non son per nulla preoccupato sul lungo, anche solo pensare di dipendere in toto dalla Russia per la nostra esistenza significa che qualcosa non va.
Ed infatti non è cosi.

Le cose si aggiusteranno, bisogna tenere duro un annetto o due ( purtroppo questa batosta arriva subito dopo la pandemia, questo la fa pesare il quadruplo)

E' la volta buona che forse ci rendiamo un po' autonomi.

Mi spiace solo che per il nucleare sia un pò tardi, a questo punto.
E' un peccato capitale non aver mai fatto nulla in questo ambito.

Ma finchè si respira i problemi possono essere risolti


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' Europa importa gas dalla Russia e vuole continuare a farlo nel breve, quello che si teme è che la Russia chiuda i rubinetti.
> A quel punto, non so con esattezza se avremo carenza del 5,10,20,30 % di gas necessario.
> Ma dipenderà da vari fattori, penso si abbiano solo stime.
> 
> ...


quindi SE taglieranno il gas, salirà la bolletta. cavolate del tipo che si starà al freddo per ora sono solo terrorismo mediatico.
sprecare meno in sede pubblica è solo positivo.

se l'energia elettrica è prodotta col gas ma il gas per ora non è stato ancora chiuso non vedo perchè debba salire, se non per il fatto che la vogliano far salire senza un reale motivo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> aggiungo che le riserve di gas Italiane sono quasi ok, abbiamo quasi raggiunto la soglia del 80%.
> C'è però quell'accordo europeo per cui volontariamente (per adesso) si devono tagliare i consumi del 15% , (per l'Italia il taglio dovrebbe essere del 7%).
> 
> Se vogliono i controlli li potrebbero fare anche in casa da contatore, ma speriamo di non arrivare a quel punto, ce ne sono tanti di sprechi da tagliare..


tutto sto casino per un misero 7%????

le bollette cresceranno di un 30%?


----------



## Albijol (24 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quindi SE taglieranno il gas, salirà la bolletta. cavolate del tipo che si starà al freddo per ora sono solo terrorismo mediatico.
> sprecare meno in sede pubblica è solo positivo.
> 
> se l'energia elettrica è prodotta col gas ma il gas per ora non è stato ancora chiuso non vedo perchè debba salire, se non per il fatto che la vogliano far salire senza un reale motivo.


Per Putin non ha il minimo senso chiudere i rubinetti del tutto. Con il 72 per cento di fornitura in meno sta guadagnando più dell'anno scorso. CI SONO ZERO POSSIBILITÀ che rimaniamo al freddo questo inverno anche perché la gente farà autorazionamento con 2 euro al metro cubo di gas. Io per primo chiuderò i radiatori di stanze che non uso quasi mai


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Agosto 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Per Putin non ha il minimo senso chiudere i rubinetti del tutto. Con il 72 per cento di fornitura in meno sta guadagnando più dell'anno scorso. CI SONO ZERO POSSIBILITÀ che rimaniamo al freddo questo inverno anche perché la gente farà autorazionamento con 2 euro al metro cubo di gas. Io per primo chiuderò i radiatori di stanze che non uso quasi mai


io ero rimasto ad un po' di tempo fa che le nazioni europee non volevano comprarlo per non finanziare la guerra.
ora è lui che non lo vuol vendere e noi che lo compreremmo?
ma chi si lamenta, di cosa si lamenta? se è lui che non vuole darcelo... ahahah sembra una barzelletta.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tutto sto casino per un misero 7%????
> 
> le bollette cresceranno di un 30%?


Purtroppo il gas viene quotato come in borsa, tanti sentimenti di mezzo.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Purtroppo il gas viene quotato come in borsa, tanti sentimenti di mezzo.


sai qual è il punto? che le bollette salgono perchè non ci stanno soldi, altro che guerra e putin...


----------



## pazzomania (24 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> quindi SE taglieranno il gas, salirà la bolletta. cavolate del tipo che si starà al freddo per ora sono solo terrorismo mediatico.
> sprecare meno in sede pubblica è solo positivo.
> 
> se l'energia elettrica è prodotta col gas ma il gas per ora non è stato ancora chiuso non vedo perchè debba salire, se non per il fatto che la vogliano far salire senza un reale motivo.


Vedi risposta precedente.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sai qual è il punto? che le bollette salgono perchè non ci stanno soldi, altro che guerra e putin...



Mah ci sono almeno 3000 motivi per cui puo' anche star bene la salita del prezzo in generale ( e non solo del gas)

Non ultimo, con tutti i soldi che hanno stipati i paesi europei in banca sottoforma di risparmi e abbinati agli ENORMI debiti pubblici che hanno un po' tutti, è il modo per prenderseli e riequilibrare un pò il sistema economico.

Vedremo, penso non morirà nessuno di freddo comunque.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mah ci sono almeno 3000 motivi per cui puo' anche star bene la salita del prezzo in generale ( e non solo del gas)
> 
> Non ultimo, *con tutti i soldi che hanno stipati i paesi europei in banca sottoforma di risparmi e abbinati agli ENORMI debiti pubblici che hanno un po' tutti, è il modo per prenderseli e riequilibrare un pò il sistema economico.*
> 
> Vedremo, penso non morirà nessuno di freddo comunque.


dalla mia profonda ignoranza e disinteresse per la questione, mi pare la soluzione più sensata.
facessero una bella patrimoniale e coprissero il debito... sarebbe meglio.
ma dopo perdono consensi allora andiamo avanti così.


----------



## Albijol (24 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io ero rimasto ad un po' di tempo fa che le nazioni europee non volevano comprarlo per non finanziare la guerra.
> ora è lui che non lo vuol vendere e noi che lo compreremmo?
> ma chi si lamenta, di cosa si lamenta? se è lui che non vuole darcelo... ahahah sembra una barzelletta.


L'Ue sta ancora comprando il gas (su cui non c'è nessuna sanzione) dalla Russia per riempire gli stoccaggi per l'inverno. Nel frattempo stanno facendo accordi con altri paesi fornitori, così da rendersi completamente indipendente dal gas russo dal 2025. Quindi la Russia cosa ha fatto? Ha chiuso il gasdotto che passa dalla Polonia e sta facendo andare il Nord Stream uno al 20 per cento, così visto che la domanda è sempre quella riducendo l offerta il prezzo si alza alle stelle.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> dalla mia profonda ignoranza e disinteresse per la questione, mi pare la soluzione più sensata.
> facessero una bella patrimoniale e coprissero il debito... sarebbe meglio.
> ma dopo perdono consensi allora andiamo avanti così.


Si si, la patrimoniale per quanto discutibile sarebbe la soluzione "giusta".

Ma è sempre brutta come forma, ma almeno tolto il dente e tolto il dolore, perderemo un sacco di tempo mentre ci spennano un pochino alla volta, tempo utilissimo per fare altro.

Ma non li biasimo i politici, non sarebbe una scelta facile.

Primo perchè i poveracci ( che poi non perderebbero nulla, anzi il contrario) andrebbero in piazza a farsi esplodere.

Secondo perchè i "potenti" e quindi ricchi sarebbero quelli che ci rimettono di più di tutti.

Comunque ripeto, una patrimoniale con i soldi rubati dai conti la notte mentre dormiamo è brutta perfino a scriverla.
Ma certo, se guardi la logica... paghiamo montagne di miliardi annuali in interessi sul debito pubblico, rinunciando a stare sensibilmente meglio, con risprami che sono il doppio del PIL

Tema complesso... non so nemmeno io cosa farei anche se razionalmente è chiara la soluzione più fruttuosa.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Agosto 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> L'Ue sta ancora comprando il gas (su cui non c'è nessuna sanzione) dalla Russia per riempire gli stoccaggi per l'inverno. Nel frattempo stanno facendo accordi con altri paesi fornitori, così da rendersi completamente indipendente dal gas russo dal 2025. Quindi la Russia cosa ha fatto? Ha chiuso il gasdotto che passa dalla Polonia e sta facendo andare il Nord Stream uno al 20 per cento, così visto che la domanda è sempre quella riducendo l offerta il prezzo si alza alle stelle.


il prezzo dovrebbe essere fisso. se è variabile pace, pagheremo quel qualcosa in più, cercheremo di sprecarne meno, e dal prossimo anno adios.
scemi noi a fidarci di assassini e pazzi storici come i russi.
ma per me son tutti d'accordo, come al solito. chi ci perde è sempre la gente.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si si, la patrimoniale per quanto discutibile sarebbe la soluzione "giusta".
> 
> Ma è sempre brutta come forma, ma almeno tolto il dente e tolto il dolore, perderemo un sacco di tempo mentre ci spennano un pochino alla volta, tempo utilissimo per fare altro.
> 
> ...


i poveracci son tanto idioti che protesterebbero per una cosa totalmente a loro vantaggio.
i ricchi sono più furbi e la patrimoniale non la fanno perchè pagherebbero di più. meglio alzare le tasse così in % loro nemmeno se ne accorgono.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> i poveracci son tanto idioti che protesterebbero per una cosa totalmente a loro vantaggio.
> i ricchi sono più furbi e la patrimoniale non la fanno perchè pagherebbero di più. meglio alzare le tasse così in % loro nemmeno se ne accorgono.


Esattamente.

I politici aizzerebbero il popolo per muoverlo contro una misura che meno hai meno ti toglie.

Probabilmente le piazze sarebbero distese di gente che non ha 1 euro in tasca, e quindi perderebbe zero


----------



## Swaitak (24 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> tutto sto casino per un misero 7%????
> 
> le bollette cresceranno di un 30%?


credo sia più complessa la questione, e ti parlo dei problemi che ci vedo io:
- lo stoccaggio in Italia è di soli 14 miliardi di metri cubi a fronte di un consumo annuo di 82 miliardi di metri cubi . Fonte Ministero transizione ecologica.

- a marzo arrivano (?) sti benedetti-maledetti rigassificatori per cui importeremo gas più costoso (il doppio) per definizione ( liquefazione+trasporto+rigassificazione+...+..).
Una Metaniera puo trasportare fino a l'equivalente gassoso di 160 milioni di metri cubi di gas nautarale e lo fa in circa 15 giorni,
mentre se non sbaglio i calcoli, in un solo giorno importiamo circa 85 milioni di metri cubi tramite le pipelines dalla Russia. Quindi si crea un problema di disponibilità.

- la portata delle condotte che arrivano in Europa è fissa, possiamo rimpiazzare il fornitore con chi vogliamo ma se non costruiamo nuove condotte la quantita che riceviamo è sempre la stessa.

- Stiamo ragionando da Europa, ci sono paesi con più difficoltà di noi e sono sicuro che dovremo aiutarli

Aggiungici tutte le fandonie economiche di cui non capisco nulla, ad esempio l'altro ieri l'Eni ha scoperto un enorme giacimento di gas, nonostante ciò i prezzi sono schizzati perchè Putin chiude il nord stream a piacimento.

La soluzione a questo punto è investire pesantemente e rapidamente, sia su nuove pipelines sia su TUTTE le forme di produzione di energia disponibile, oltre che efficentamento energetico a tappeto.

Ps: ho editato il primo punto per un imprecisione.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Agosto 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> credo sia più complessa la questione, e ti parlo dei problemi che ci vedo io:
> - con le riserve siamo coperti per un solo anno
> - a marzo arrivano (?) sti benedetti-maledetti rigassificatori per cui importeremo gas più costoso per definizione ( liquefazione+trasporto+rigassificazione+...+..)
> - la portata delle condotte che arrivano in Europa è fissa, possiamo rimpiazzare il fornitore con chi vogliamo ma se non costruiamo nuove condotte la quantita che riceviamo è sempre la stessa.
> ...


Perfetto

Aggiungo: mano a mano aumenteranno le produzioni energia da fonti rinnovabili, ovviamente diminuiranno anche i costi dei combustibili fossili perchè ci sarà meno richiesta.

Certo che non accadrà domani.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> i poveracci son tanto idioti che protesterebbero per una cosa totalmente a loro vantaggio.
> i ricchi sono più furbi e la patrimoniale non la fanno perchè pagherebbero di più. meglio alzare le tasse così in % loro nemmeno se ne accorgono.



Tranquillo, i ricchi sono a livello pro-ultra

Vogliono la FLAT-TAX 

E col supporto di chi prendE lo stipendio medio, e col supporto anche di chi prende meno di 10.000 euro all' anno, che anzi si troverebbe a pagare ancora più tasse


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (24 Agosto 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si, senza dubbio.
> 
> Se ti minaccio fuori da un bar di spaccarti la faccia e tu mi chiedi scusa, sei senza dignità.
> Senza palle, sicuramente.
> ...


che brutta cosa hai scritto 
spero tu non lo creda veramente


----------



## pazzomania (24 Agosto 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> che brutta cosa hai scritto
> spero tu non lo creda veramente


Approccio alla vita, buono come il pane se mi chiedi un favore, Mostro di Firenze se mi pesti il mignolo del piede volontariamente.

Siccome la minaccia di accopparmi ( come ha fatto Putin) per me è la minaccia suprema, per me è fuori, costi quel che costi economicamente parlando.

Poi ognuno faccia come vuole


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (24 Agosto 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sai qual è il punto? che le bollette salgono perchè non ci stanno soldi, altro che guerra e putin...


will hai vinto sei il primo che scrive la sacrosanta verità
enorme cresta di stato alla faccia di tutti i boccaloni


----------

